# Fly Boys Series



## Vshalom (Feb 1, 2007)

Teenagers playing at Itiberê river, Paranagua-PR, Brazil.
































Only one left from the set, but i sent to forum contest, so i will publish later...

Feedbacks are welcome.

Thx!

Vitor Shalom


----------



## inneist (Feb 1, 2007)

You rock! 

You did a remarkable job of capturing the precise moments. The angles are really extras. Except the second last, which I like less than the rest, all the photos speak well to me.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 1, 2007)

I like composition of the shots


----------



## Corry (Feb 1, 2007)

All great, but the last two are superb! Wonderful job!


----------



## qUAntUm k (Feb 2, 2007)

love these photos...totally captures the moment


----------



## TeamVegas (Feb 3, 2007)

Pictures look great!  

Which lens are you using here?


----------



## hirschizer (Feb 10, 2007)

how did u get that incredible blue sky


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 10, 2007)

3 and 5!


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 10, 2007)

I could have sworn I have seen the first one  in a contest somewhere. If only I could remember. Anyways, beautiful worK


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 11, 2007)

great job especially with the exposure! great blue sky, not burned out clouds and details in the shadows - great!


----------



## MathieuHottePhotography (Feb 12, 2007)

The clarity in these photo's is amazing, details are stunning, what camera are you using?


----------



## dangerwoman (Feb 15, 2007)

stunning


----------



## cigrainger (Feb 15, 2007)

Those pictures look Lomo-fied.

Absolutely awesome angles and timing. Would love to know your setup and how you went at this.

I really like the shots.


----------



## fotophia (Feb 16, 2007)

i really like #2 the most actually  it looks like hes doing a gravity defiying balance lol. But yes, absolutly stunning! the colours are supurb and great timing. Im still so far from that quality!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 20, 2007)

very nice, you caught the moment well. 

excellent colors and contrast also..


----------



## neea (Feb 24, 2007)

Like the other said, great color. #1 is my favorite. I actually like the angle on the second last one.


----------



## _Becka_ (Feb 26, 2007)

The 3rd is my favourite
I love the colours, and the clouds on the 5th are amazing.


----------



## Riggaberto (Mar 1, 2007)

Tell me about the lens and filter you're using?  I love that composition!


----------



## emogirl (Mar 20, 2007)

fantastic...love the last one, the whole story is there!


----------



## J Crew (Mar 21, 2007)

2nd to last is my favorite.  The colors are amazing, especailly the sky.  Please describe your setup: body & lense.  Thanks.

- Jason


----------



## newrmdmike (Mar 21, 2007)

you want him to describe his body?! thats odd!


i don't see how his body has much to do with photography . . .


----------



## J Crew (Mar 22, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> you want him to describe his body?! thats odd!
> 
> 
> i don't see how his body has much to do with photography . . .


 
I assume you're kidding, but just in case, I wanted to know what kind of camera body the photographer was using.  Thanks.


----------



## digital flower (Mar 27, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> you want him to describe his body?! thats odd!
> 
> 
> i don't see how his body has much to do with photography . . .





J Crew said:


> I assume you're kidding, but just in case, I wanted to know what kind of camera body the photographer was using.  Thanks.



  

Great job on these pictures. I love #1. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

